# Question: Bath Bombs



## HomemadeBathGoodies (May 26, 2011)

I am wondering would it bother anyone is there was no emulsifier in my recipe. I dont want to use any polysorbate 20, 80 or anything like that to emulsify the oils in the tub. Does anyone have a more natural recommendation to stop the slippery tub action?


----------



## tomara (May 26, 2011)

I have not tried an emulsifier, maybe a bit of BTMS would work (my preferred emulsifier because it tends to be a bit drier)  or could also try some water soluble shea butter.

I think the Herbarie and Lotioncrafter carries them.  It might be a fun experiment ;-)

HTH


----------



## madpiano (May 30, 2011)

I am also part of a German Board and they use milk powder as a mild emulsifier (most commercial milk powder has added Lecithin) - you can also buy Lecithin as a natural emulsifier for bath bombs - it's not going to be totally emulsified, but apparently cuts back on cleaning the bath tub considerably, has nice label appeal and is nice for the skin.


----------

